# Canon XT (350D) with EFS 60mm Macro (samples inside)



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

More can be found here:
http://www.theteh.com/html/tropical_planted_aquarium_phot.html


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Nice shots!


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Nice pics!


----------



## dido9 (Feb 19, 2006)

Good work. I would recommend lower ISO settings. BTW, I'm curious if these pictures are digitally mastered - noise cleaning, sharpening, etc.


----------



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

*Thanks!!*

Thanks for all the compliments and suggestion. I will post more photos when I get some time to take less noisy pictures (ie with lower ISO). My tank light is not bery bright, only 22W in total! Unfortunately, I cannot increase the W without having to change the whole light system on my AquaOne tank.

Regards
Teh


----------



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

If interested, I have added some Extreme Macro photo to my website here:
http://www.theteh.com/./html/extreme_macro_closeup.html

Or alternatively, see this thread:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...-extreme-macro-photos-shrimp-faces-snail.html


----------

